# Picked this up at a swap meet . . .



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Folks
I bought this Monogram kit from 1977 for $20 at a local swap meet. The box had split corners that I fixed and the decal sheet is showing its age, but the entire kit is there -- even the tubing and wires for the spark plug wires.
I think I got a pretty good deal. Considering how much I've already got in my stash, though, it's probably headed for eBay.

Jeff


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

cool, and a bargain!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

thats a great deal, I sold one those on ebay several years ago for big bucks.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'm considering putting it on eBay. I've looked at prior auctions and they've been asking a pretty good price, even though the boxes on those kits also were torn up.


----------



## Bruces (Sep 24, 2019)

great, I think many nostalgic people will like this.


----------

